# The Chicken Bowl



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Did I mess up?

At the entrance to my trail where I posted all my warnings (for safety, age/scare-factor, etc) I left some spiced cider (well received!) and a thing I called The Chicken Bowl. The label explained that if they were too chicken to brave the trail and barn, they could help themselves to a Tootsie from The Chicken Bowl. But it encouraged them to take the trail for the better candy.

One set of neighbor parents came to say hello and check out the haunt, commenting that it was well done and far less evil/scary/inappropriate than Mrs. RahneFan had made it out to be. But they never returned with their kids.

But when I closed up the haunt, I noticed the chicken bowl was empty. So I guessed they must have thought it wasn't appropriate for their kids. That's fine, if a little surprising, after they said it was more tame than they expected.

Is labeling the bowl a Chicken Bowl offensive? I thought it was very funny.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

They took ALL THE CANDY!!? or did someone else (unknown) do it?
Oh my..its HALLOWEEN..time for joking and gags. You need to move away from the Bible Belt. LOL.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

No I don't know who emptied the chicken bowl; I'd like to think it means a lot of TOTs came but were chicken! It was only one small bag of tootsies so if it was me I would have taken them all. 

I guess what I'm asking is was that cruel of me? Heck, I could have left _nothing_ out there for the chickens...


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think a Chicken Bowl is cruel? I bet a teen age punk (like one of the ones I own) just took the entire contents, then went through your haunt as normal. I'm sure it didnt effect your attendance, or offend anyone.


----------

